# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ( ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي )كيف يرد إلى النبي  روحه مع أنه حي  ؟

## ابراهيم النخعي

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال كما عند أبي داود : ( ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه ) 

هذا الحديث حديث صحيح ,وصححه قبل الألباني رحمه الله محدثون كثر ، ولكن وقع عندهم إشكال وهذا الإشكال هو كيف يرد إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم روحه مع أنه حي  ؟ وبالتالي فإن هذا الحديث يشكل من حيث إن هناك مفارقة لروح النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لبدنه ويترتب على ذلك محظورات من بينها / أن هناك موتات ترد على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مع أن الله عز وجل لم يذكر إلا موتتين وحياتين ، قال عز وجل { كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون } وقال تعالى عن أهل النار { قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين } فيلزم من ذلك أن تتردد روح النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام على بدنه لأن المصلين عليه كثر ، بل ربما أن الصلاة تتكرر عليه في آن واحد إذا حصلت صلاة من هذا ومن هذا ومن ذاك في وقت واحد ، وهذا إشكال تحدث عنه بأوجه كثيرة /
* القول الأول : إن الروح هنا عبارة عن ملك ، لأن الملك قد يعبر عنه بالروح في كتاب الله عز وجل ،وبهذا يتفق مع قول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام  ( إن لله ملائكة سياحيين في الأرض يبلغونني عن أمتى السلام )*

* القول الثاني : أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام مستغرق في عبادة الله عز وجل كما هو الشأن في موسى، فقد رآه النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام يصلي في قبره ، وهذا من التلذذ ، فيكون رد الروح ليس معنى أنها كانت مفارقة له ثم رجعت وإنما رد الروح هو إيقاظه وتنبيهه* 

*القول الثالث : إن قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ( إلا رد الله علي روحي ) جملة حالية للماضي    والجملة الحالية إذا كانت مصدرة بالفعل الماضي فيقدر قبلها [ قد ] ( إلا رد الله علي روحي ) يعني روحه مردودة إليه في الماضي ، يعني إلا قد رد الله علي روحي ، وذكروا أن البيهقي رواه بإضافة    ( قد ) ولذا قال تعالى { حصرت صدورهم } هنا جملة حالية لكنها مصدرة بالفعل الماضي فيقد قبلها قد ، يعني قد حصرت ، وهذه فائدة اللغة العربية ، هذه أوضح وأبين ما قيل فيها ، حتى تحدث عنها علماء كبار كالسخاوي رحمه الله والسيوطي وغيرهم ، هذه أجوبة ، مع أن من ذكرها من هؤلاء لا يزال الإشكال باقيا عندهم لأنها أجوبة فيها ما فيها ، وذلك لأن (قد) اتيانها بعد (إلا) غير وارد لكن هذه الرواية التي عند البيهقي لم أقف عليها ، ولكن إن ثبتت ففيها رد على من منع مجيء قد بعد إلا في الجملة الحالية ،*

* وأما من قال بالقول الأول : أن الروح عبارة عن ملك ، فلا يمكن أن تحمل على هذا الحديث لأن فيه ركاكة ( ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام ) أضاف الروح إليه فكيف يكون ملكاً ، فهذا التوجيه فيه شيء من البعد .*

* وأما من قال : إن النبي مستغرق في العبادة ، نقول له أين الدليل  ؟! والصحيح أن هذه امور غيبية لا ندركها فنبقى على ظاهر النص  .*

----------


## محمد ابو هاشم

أحسنت أخي وبارك الله فيك 
طرح جيد
وفائدة كبيرة استفدناها

----------


## ريشة قلم

بارك الله فيك اخي 
ونفع بك

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاصل ابراهيم  ونفع بك .
للفائدة :
لشمس الدين محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الهادي الحنبلي ، المتوفى سنة 744هـ ، في كتابه : " الصَّارِم المُنْكِي في الرَّدِّ عَلَى السُّبْكِي "(ص 222) كلام في المسألة ليتك أخي الكريم تراجع .
" قال المعترض :
فإن قيل : ما معنى قوله : « إلا رد الله علي روحي » ؟ " .

----------


## الاثر

سئل العلامة الألباني رحمه الله : حديث يقول فيما معناه: «ما من عبدٍ يصلي عليّ يوم الجمعة إلا رد الله علي روحي»( صحيح الجامع" (رقم5679).[منه].).
الشيخ الألباني : ما فيش يوم الجمعة «ما من مسلمٍ يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي فأرد عليه السلام».
مداخلة: نعم فبعض الصوفيين استدل عليه بأن الرسول الصلاة والسلام ما مات بل حي في القبر، ويستدلوا بهذا الحديث .
الشيخ: أيش معنى يرد علي روحي؟ ما مات؛ أنت روحك هلا في نفسك ولا مردودة إليك هذا كلام صوفي ويكفي أنه كلاماً صوفياً؛ لأنه خالف حديث الرسول عليه السلام ولذلك أقول هذول الصوفية لبالغ جهلهم ينكرون النصوص القاطعة بشبهات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان؛ربنا يقول في صريح القرآن ﴿إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ﴾(الزّ  ُمر:30) فإذاً هو كسائر البشر ميت كما هم أيش؟ميتون، إيش معنى ميت؟ أي:ستموت أي ستصبح ميتاً، وكذلك الناس جميعاً.
أينكرون هذه الحقائق بشبهات مثل هذه الشبهة التي ذكرتها عن الحديث، الحديث يعني أن النبي ص مات، وكل حي فإنما سبيله الموت، ويبقى وجه ربك ذي الجلال والإكرام، ولذلك لما قال عليه السلام في الحديث الآخر الصحيح: «أكثروا عليّ من الصلاة يوم الجمعة، فإن صلاتكم تبلغني» قالوا: كيف ذاك وقد أَرَمْتَ؟ ماذا فهم الصحابة من قوله عليه السلام هذا؟ فهموا أنه ميت،ولذلك استغربوا كيف تبلغه صلاته،وقد أَرِمَ أي:فني،أي:صار رميماً،قال ﴿قَالَ مَنْ يُحْيِي العِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ﴾(يس:78) فالصحابة كانوا يتلقون عن الرسول عليه السلام هذه الحقيقة التي لا مناص لأحدٍ من البشر إلا وأن يقع فيها، وهي ﴿إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ﴾(الزّ  ُمر:30) كانوا عرفوا هذه الحقيقة ولذلك لما جاءهم الرسول عليه السلام بشيء ما كانوا يعرفونه من قبل: «أكثروا علي من الصلاة يوم الجمعة فإن صلاتكم تبلغني» قالوا كيف ذاك وقد أرمت، أي فنيت، طبعاً مت، وأكثر من مت، أي: فنيت وصرت رميماً، قال: «إن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء» فأجساد الأنبياء كل الأنبياء لا تصبح رميماً كأجساد الآخرين، ولذلك فرسول الله ص جسده في قبره كما هو من قبل هذه معجزة هذه كرامه من الله عز وجل لنبيه عليه السلام، بل ولِسائر الأنبياء الكرام ولكن الله كرم نبيه عليه السلام بكرامةٍ أخرى لا يشاركه فيها أحد من الأنبياء؛ وهي قوله عليه السلام: «فإن صلاتكم تبلغني» قالوا: كيف ذاك وقد أرمت؟ قال: «إن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء» أي أنا كسائر الأنبياء جسدي في القبر حي طري ولكن اصطفاني ربي عز وجل بخصلةٍ أخرى؛أنه كلما سلَّم علي مسلمٌ رد الله إليًَّ روحي فأردُّ عليه السلام.
وهذا الحديث وهو ثابت فيه دلاله على أن الرسول عليه السلام خلاف ما يتوهم كثير من العامة بل وفيهم بعض الخاصة وهي أن النبي لا يسمع سلام المسلمين عليه، وإنما كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح: «إن لله ملائكة سياحين يبلغوني عن أمتي السلام» «إن لله ملائكة سياحين» يعني: طوافين على المسلمين، فكلما سمعوا مسلماً يصلي على النبي ص بلغوه بذلك، وهو لا يسمع؛لأن الميت لا يسمع انفصل عن هذه الحياة الدنيا ومتعلقاتها كلها،ولكن الله عز وجل اصطفى نبيه عليه السلام فيما ذكرنا من الحياة،ومن تمكينه بإعادة روحه إلى جسده ورد السلام على المسلمين عليه،ومن ذلك أيضاً أن هناك ملائكة يبلغونه السلام،فكلما سلموا عليه من فلان هو رد عليهم السلام. 
" الهدى والنور" (268 /08: 22: 00).


وقال الإمام الألباني رحمه الله :
"اعلم أن الحياة التي أثبتها هذا الحديث للأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، إنما هي حياة برزخية، ليست من حياة الدنيا في شيء، ولذلك وجب الإيمان بها دون ضرب الأمثال لها, ومحاولة تكييفها, وتشبيهها بما هو المعروف عندنا في حياة الدنيا, هذا هو الموقف الذي يجب أن يتخذه المؤمن في هذا الصدد: الإيمان بما جاء في الحديث دون الزيادة عليه بالأقيسة والآراء, كما يفعل أهل البدع الذين وصل الأمر ببعضهم إلى ادعاء أن حياته ص في قبره حياة حقيقية !
قال: يأكل ويشرب ويجامع نساءه!!. وإنما هي حياة برزخية لا يعلم حقيقتها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى" .
"الصحيحة"(2/190،178).

كيف رأى نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم موسى عليه السلام يصلي ليلة الإسراء والمعراج؟ 
سؤال: شيخنا الفاضل بارك الله فيك، بالنسبة للحديث الذي يقول فيه المصطفى ص: «رأيت موسى عند الكثيب الأحمر قائماً يصلي» يعني: الحديث هذا صحيح؟
الشيخ: أي نعم.
السائل: بالنسبة قائماً يصلي كيفية القيام لا نسأل عنها؟
الشيخ: وأنت هل يجوز أن تسأل عن كيفية القيامة؟
السائل: لا بارك الله فيك.
الشيخ: فهذا القيام كالقيامة.
"الهدى والنور" (/290/ 53: 00: 01)

----------


## الاثر

صفة حياة الشهداء
سئل العلامة الألباني رحمه الله : يا أستاذ! هل هناك أناس الآن دخلوا الجنة أو أناس دخلوا النار، مثل الآية التي في سورة يس: ﴿قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ﴾(يس:26)  ..؟
الشيخ: هذا فيما سيكون ..، أما الآن ما هو إلا الحياة البرزخية فدخول الجنة والنار مؤقت للحساب، ... البعث يوم القيامة..
مداخلة: حتى الشهداء والأنبياء..
الشيخ: كلهم، لكن أرواحهم لها نعيم خاص كما قال عليه السلام: «أرواح الشهداء في حواصل طيور خضر تعلق من ثمر الجنة» وكذلك: «أرواح المؤمنين في بطون طير خضر تعلق من ثمر الجنة» فهذا نعيم روحي، أما النعيم البدني والروحي معاً وكذلك الجحيم فذلك لا يكون إلا بعد البعث والنشور.
مداخلة: طيب يا أستاذ! نحن الذي نفهمه على قدر عقولنا، أن الشخص عندما يكون حي يكون جسده وروحه مرتبطان ببعض ...، الله عز وجل عندما يقول: ﴿وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا في سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ﴾(آل عمران:169) أقصد أنا: بل أحياء تكون الحياة مربوطة الجسد في الروح .
الشيخ: هذا شيء معروف لا يحتاج إلى سؤال، شرحه لك الرسول وأعطاك الجواب وأنا قدمته سلفاً.. أرواح الشهداء في حواصل طيور خضر، ما معنى هذا؟ معناه أنه يتنعم في بدنه؟! يتنعم في بدن مستعار, وهو الطير الأخضر، فحياة الشهداء حياة تتناسب مع مقامه عند الله أولاً وبقاؤهم في البرزخ ثانياً، الحياة تختلف حياة البرزخية غير الحياة الدنيوية، والحياة الأخروية غير الحياتين كلتيهما، الحياة الأخروية غير الحياة البرزخية وغير الحياة الدنيوية أيضاً؛ ولذلك لا يجوز أن يستعمل الإنسان القياس.. قياس الغائب على الشاهد، فتقول أنت: نحن لا نعرف الحياة إلا هكذا! طيب! هذه الحياة التي تعرفها لا تقيس عليها الحياة التي لا تعرفها، وبخاصة وقد جاءت بعض النصوص توضح لك تماماً أن حياة الشهداء التي ربنا عز وجل أثبتها في نص القرآن: ﴿بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ﴾(آل عمران:169) ما هو رزقهم؟ ليس طبق ونفق مثل الذي عندنا، رزقهم يأكلون بطريق أكل هذا الطير الأخضر، هذا هو الرزق، الحديث يبين القرآن.
مداخلة: عندما رأى الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام الجنة والنار ووجد الذين يتعذبون فيها والذين يتنعمون فكيف هذا؟
الشيخ: نعم، كشف له عما سيكون عليه أوضاع أهل الجنة وأهل النار، هذا الكشف الحقيقي الذي سرقه الصوفية ونسبوه إلى أنفسهم، هذا للأنبياء والرسل وفقط.
"الهدى والنور" (28 /18: 55: 00)

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------

